# Coloseo Cat on Flickr



## chrismikael1 (Aug 28, 2008)

I found this interesting cat photo on flickr. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/toshio1/1368399982/



> This stray cat was hanging out at the Colloseum in Rome, Italy. He seemed to enjoy the attention from the tourists.


 :wink:


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I've seen that, it's a great photo.  I just want to take the kitty home!

It's funny how in the comments two other people have photos of the same cat!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Great photo. Read about Torre Argentina cat sanctuary that does TNR. Netflixs also has a dvd on the Cats of Rome. Worth the watch.

http://www.romancats.com/index_eng.php


----------

